# Managing BGs during labour



## Cleo (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi-
Does anyone know what the protocol is for managing BGs during labour (ESP for non pump users) ??. 
I'm presuming that the hospital prefers if we're hooked up to a drip as its easier for them but I think I'd prefer not being attached to something so i can move around freely. Also do the nurses check your BGs ? Or are we left to our own devices ? 
If anyone has any info on this it would be greatly appreciated 
Thanks


----------



## AlisonF (Dec 4, 2013)

It varies from hospital to hospital Cleo. Mine preferred sliding scale but I discussed with my diabetes team and we came up with an approach we were all happy with (id manage it unless I became incapable or asked them to, at which point they'd step in). Id speak to your team about what their policy is, and discuss whether that'd work for you.


----------



## Redkite (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi Cleo,

You probably need to talk through these things with your D consultant, obstetrician and midwife (are they working as a team?).  My type 1 antenatal friend went in for a planned caesarian and told them she would manage her own diabetes.  In the event, things didn't go quite to plan (not for diabetes reasons) and she had to have an emergency blood transfusion and therefore was put on a sliding scale, with an insulin drip in one arm and a glucose drip in the other.  Not ideal when you want to cuddle your newborn baby!

So I think you can certainly be in charge of your own BGs, but you have to have a Plan B at the ready.  The other consideration is whether you will feel able to think about such things during labour - it's different for everyone, but I was in so much pain and all woozy from the gas-and-air that I don't think I could have managed self-testing and decision-making.  But if your hubby will be there, perhaps he could help too (sure he'd know more about it than most nursing staff!).


----------



## trophywench (Dec 4, 2013)

Yup - this is something that should be discussed individually.

Thing is as Redkite says - just because you can't imagine being in a situation where you would be incapable, doesn't mean to say you will be capable!

But then of course, you've never experienced pain like that before, have you?   

Not for nothing, do they call it, 'Labour' !   LOL

(Have you really never watched 'One Born .. ?)


----------



## Cleo (Dec 4, 2013)

many thanks Alison and Redkite - very helpful responses indeed.

Redkite - I am being looked after by an endocrinologist + obstetrician as "one team" and a midwife, DSN and dietician "separately" so I see the Doctors together in one consultation which is great.    I have my next ante natal appointment on the 9th Dec so will def. ask the obstetrician and endocrinologist about this.  (I cant believe how fast time is flying by ?!).  And will discuss contingency planning as well. Thanks for mentioning that  -I hadnt thought about the need for a plan B...

I can see myself going for a similar approach to you Alison - ie I prefer managing it for as long as I can and then handing over the torch to my husband  or staff (preferably husband though) when the going gets tough and I really need to focus on getting the little bean out.  

Arrrghh...all the things we need to think about ! and who said Type 1 and pregnancy wasnt fun 
thanks again ladies x


----------



## AlisonF (Dec 4, 2013)

Whatever you decide Cleo, make sure you get it in writing and have it with you on the day so you don't have to argue with someone who thinks they know better while you're in the middle of labour.

In case its helpful, this is a copy of the plan I wrote with my team (sorry if I've already linked to this, I can't remember so better safe than sorry!) http://www.shootuporputup.co.uk/2013/04/the-diabetic-birth-plan/


----------



## Cleo (Dec 4, 2013)

trophywench said:


> Yup - this is something that should be discussed individually.
> 
> Thing is as Redkite says - just because you can't imagine being in a situation where you would be incapable, doesn't mean to say you will be capable!
> 
> ...



Thanks TW - for some reason your response didnt appear when I posted my response at 5.48.

Arrgghh...the delights of "labour"- still cant get my head around that the baby's head comes out of that 'space' (and thats 'natural' - how?!) and no I havent watched 'One born every minute' nor do I want to !!! think I'll just get freaked out haha


----------



## Cleo (Dec 4, 2013)

AlisonF said:


> Whatever you decide Cleo, make sure you get it in writing and have it with you on the day so you don't have to argue with someone who thinks they know better while you're in the middle of labour.
> 
> In case its helpful, this is a copy of the plan I wrote with my team (sorry if I've already linked to this, I can't remember so better safe than sorry!) http://www.shootuporputup.co.uk/2013/04/the-diabetic-birth-plan/



This is very helpful - thanks so much for sharing and you are right I will NOT be in the mood to fight with hospital staff at that point in the process so def best to get it all sorted on paper beforehand.  thanks!


----------



## Redkite (Dec 4, 2013)

Cleo said:


> Thanks TW - for some reason your response didnt appear when I posted my response at 5.48.
> 
> Arrgghh...the delights of "labour"- still cant get my head around that the baby's head comes out of that 'space' (and thats 'natural' - how?!) and no I havent watched 'One born every minute' nor do I want to !!! think I'll just get freaked out haha



One Born is one of my fave programmes and my eyes well up with tears every birth!  The thing is, some people have very quick deliveries and some cope with no pain relief, while others are in labour for hours and need all the drugs on offer!  So all expectant Mums should have a birth plan with their preferred scenario, but be prepared to adapt it under advice if necessary.  However it goes, it will all be worth it when you meet your baby for the first time - that is a moment nobody forgets!


----------



## trophywench (Dec 4, 2013)

Well - I don't think you should be scared by it - all the midwives are lovely - but it shows so many different scenarios, all you know is - you could be any of those people.

I know I was totally appalled when my grand-daughter suddenly discovered that a) pushing in labour is almost exactly like trying to have a BIG poo (well I mean the same muscles but a different er, orifice and result)  and that nobody would actually mind if she DID actually poo whilst in the process, just go Oh - and clear it up - and b) someone might actually have to stick their hand (or even handS - Heaven forefend!) and/or instruments inside her lady parts.  And she only found that out - because they said she might have to have a 'sweep' so she asked them what they meant, they told her - and she just freaked out in hysterics.

Of course she'd neither read anything or apparently listened to anything and certainly hadn't asked anyone eg her mother, friends with children etc !

It's still a step into thin air when you do it, of course! - but if you were going to Skydive, you'd want to know what you needed to do before you actually jumped, surely?


----------



## PhoebeC (Dec 4, 2013)

Well we had an induced labour, due to pre-eclampsia and i was bed bound and I had that much going on I was happy for once in my life for my diabetes to be there problem. I controlled none of my labour and that was my choice. They are the experts so was just right to me that they handle it all. All I had to do was focus on getting her out.

Ask my yoga teacher said to me our bodies are designed to give birth women have been doing it for thousands of years and some in other cultures still give north whitst picking fruit or working. Don't freak out about it, that won't help. You need to think 'Yes I can do this, I will do it, I'll get my baby'

And it really is like having a poo, a massive watermelon poo  x


----------



## PhoebeC (Dec 4, 2013)

Oh and it was sliding scale x


----------



## DaisyDuke (Dec 4, 2013)

I was meant to be on a sliding scale, it didn't happen as baby was very quick, and tthere wasn't time to sort it out.  I did try to do a blood test but failed miserably so the midwife helped me , after convincing her I was ready and baby was coming now!


----------



## Cleo (Dec 5, 2013)

trophywench said:


> It's still a step into thin air when you do it, of course! - but if you were going to Skydive, you'd want to know what you needed to do before you actually jumped, surely?



Ofcourse you need to know whats involved before getting into it....I strongly believe that knowledge is power.  I think it just depends on what type of information you want to draw / learn from.  I watched one of the episodes ages ago before I was pregnant.  One of the women was as cool as a cucumber and her labour went very smoothly, the other woman had previously had a very traumatic labour and therefore got herself into a bit of a panic "I cant do this, I cant do this",  etc etc.  And she had a terrible experience.  There's obviously a lesson to be learnt in that,  but still I'd much rather read about positive birthing stories.  At the end of the day its a natural process and our bodies are designed to handle the "exit strategy" .  

I've read some clinical stuff to understand what actually happens and then I'm also reading a bit about hypno birthing so trying to get a balance on both sides.  I dont think its anything to be fearful of - but at the same time I think its fascinating that  our bodies 'know' what they need to do to prepare and cope with labour.  Its amazing ! and then you get your little bean at the end of it


----------



## AlisonF (Dec 5, 2013)

I avoided One Born Every Minute too because they're only ever going to feature the dramatic stuff which isn't particularly helpful. Its a bit like learning about diabetes from a character who's got it in Corrie. I preferred to get the info without the media spin.

I think attitude makes a big difference. Although if you're not a little bit scared id say you probably haven't understood the enormity of the situation ;-)


----------



## Cleo (Dec 5, 2013)

AlisonF said:


> I avoided One Born Every Minute too because they're only ever going to feature the dramatic stuff which isn't particularly helpful. Its a bit like learning about diabetes from a character who's got it in Corrie. I preferred to get the info without the media spin.
> 
> I think attitude makes a big difference. Although if you're not a little bit scared id say you probably haven't understood the enormity of the situation ;-)



I'm sure "The Fear" will kick in closer to the due date when it all becomes more real


----------



## AlisonF (Dec 5, 2013)

I was fine with all the serious stuff like labour, diabetes etc but was completely unable to bring myself to pack my hospital bag. After 2 weeks procrastinating hubby had to do it with me! I think it just made it all feel a bit too real!


----------



## Cleo (Dec 5, 2013)

thats really interesting alison!  funny how our fears / apprehensions can manifest themselves in very different ways !


----------



## newbs (Dec 5, 2013)

I had a sliding scale throughout my first labour, although I had pre-eclampsia so was being watched and managed very carefully.  For my second labour they were happy for me to monitor my BGs throughout labour to see how things went, which is what I did, so didn't end up on the sliding scale at all.


----------

